# Michigan out of doors...WOW



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

Did I just watch a 30 minute trail cam and bow commercial?? Dont get me wrong a week ago the commercial whitefishing profile was very interesting.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Seen it also. I think they are running out of stuff to show other then fishing.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I dont think its a matter of not having enough to show,but trying to please everyone is never going to happen.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

How about setting stands and prepping locations for this fall or EAS. Heck, guys have been bringing
In salmon on the PM for over a week now. 

I expect things to pick up though in a few weeks when hunting starts. Let's see some early Canada goose footage, some EAS footage, salmon will be in full swing.

It's just that time of year that sucks cause there's nothing going on. That hurry up and wait time that we all can't stand.


----------



## IceEyes (Jan 2, 2011)

Could always re-run some of the Practical Sportsman shows. Now that's Entertainment


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

I think they should have shows that go along with upcoming or current seasons. There does not seem to be any rhyme or reason in their scheduling :sad:


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Last time I checked bow season is upcoming. Unless I missed a month or so. Also thought the trail cam segment was useful too. Thought it was a nice break from watching boring fishing. If you guys don't like the show I say go make your own and see how ya do. I'm sure you'll be able to please everyone.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I turned it off when they got to the 6th or 7th bow. Unfortunately, that was 25 minutes too late...


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

There are four letters why I refuse to watch or support their advirtisers, M U C C ...


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have alwasy been a fan of MOOD and I think that Jimmy and his team have brought it up a notch over the last few years. I was just put off by the format of this particular show. There was some good information, I agree. The two segments would have been better as on line reviews rather than the bulk of the weekly show.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think its gotten a little mushy and drawn out. A little faster pace would help to show more.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> I turned it off when they got to the 6th or 7th bow. Unfortunately, that was 25 minutes too late...


 
I turned mine off way before that. Cleaned handguns instead. LOL

Skinner


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Skinner 2 said:


> I turned mine off way before that. Cleaned handguns instead. LOL
> 
> Skinner


Yeah, I just turned on _Family Guy..._


Here's what I woulda been thinking (as an armchair show content director). 

We've got an early antlerless season in 2 weeks, and probably more kids with crossbows going to be in the woods than ever before... If you're going to do a "bow" review,,, do a x-bow review,, with KIDS!!


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> Yeah, I just turned on _Family Guy..._
> 
> 
> Here's what I woulda been thinking (as an armchair show content director).
> ...


 
How about a kids crossbow hunt! I also know for a fact a great day of fishing was filmed it Wheatley a couple weeks back. Whats taking so long to get this aired. Would have been nice to see while the fishing was still going strong.

My biggest thing with the bows was who was doing the critiquing. I would want world or national class archer to be doing them. What makes Tony H an expert..... a few others too, not just picking on Tony..
[/COLOR] 
Heck we can read reviews ojn this site and, youtube and many others IF WE WANT TOO.

Skinner


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Spartan88 said:


> There are four letters why I refuse to watch or support their advirtisers, M U C C ...


Very well said. I do not watch the show or read the magazine




William H Bonney said:


> We've got an early antlerless season in 2 weeks, and probably more kids with crossbows going to be in the woods than ever before... If you're going to do a "bow" review,,, do a x-bow review,, with KIDS!!


MUCC and their affiliate MBowHA were the 2 primary opponets of crossbow expansion...even opposed lowering the disability level or including elderly hunters.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> MUCC and their affiliate MBowHA were the 2 primary opponets of crossbow expansion...even opposed lowering the disability level or including elderly hunters.


Yeah, I forgot about that.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Kinda like watching whale wars, huh


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> Kinda like watching whale wars, huh


Nah,,, I can watch Whale Wars all day long... I love it when their crap boats breakdown and they get stuck in the ice. Or they crash and total 'em,, or when they actually show the Jap's harpooning a whale and everyone starts crying...


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't mind it at all, I'd rather just watch the MOODMAG. Segments online though. It takes about 3 weeks for the show that was filmed to air. That's what I've heard Jimmy say before. But other than that I think they do an alright job of being on time as far as seasons go.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Come on guys, with all the outdoor shows out there, they can't make everyone happy all the time. I bet all your reviews of MOODs made Jimmy's day. For the record, it's his show now and separate from MUCC.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

I should add, I haven't missed an episode in a few years, I think jimmy has done a great job with it.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I actually like the show. It's not too flashy and nothing but graffic design that drowns out the content.

Plus it's as close to up to date as possible...most shows show last years footage this time of year. Plus they put out a lot more shows than the standard 13 episodes that the big boys put out.


----------



## jimmyg (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey guys - glad your watching, even if you don't like everything you see. The stuff we put on the air is always about a week or 2 from when we shoot it, that is as quick as you can get stuff on the air - remember all the national shows your watching are from last year. We ran the bow review and the trail cam segment because we to are looking forward to what is coming - yes we will have early goose, kids crossbows, and early bow season - they will be about a week or so after they happen. As far as the fishing, well, water is a big deal in this state and we will have more fishing on as we get into the fall as well. 

We appreciate the feedback and look forward to the hunting seasons starting this week!!! Good luck out there - 
Jimmy - MOOD TV


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Keep up the good work jimmy


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

jimmyg said:


> Hey guys - glad your watching, even if you don't like everything you see. The stuff we put on the air is always about a week or 2 from when we shoot it, that is as quick as you can get stuff on the air - remember all the national shows your watching are from last year. We ran the bow review and the trail cam segment because we to are looking forward to what is coming - yes we will have early goose, kids crossbows, and early bow season - they will be about a week or so after they happen. As far as the fishing, well, water is a big deal in this state and we will have more fishing on as we get into the fall as well.
> 
> We appreciate the feedback and look forward to the hunting seasons starting this week!!! Good luck out there -
> Jimmy - MOOD TV


Jimmy
keep up the good work, you can't please everyone all the time:gaga:. I didn't care for the bow section all that much myself but I wont delete MOOD from my favorites. I look forward to the show every week and it is great that if you miss it you can watch all the episodes on the net.

http://michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Any comment on those salt blocks there jimmy?


----------



## jimmyg (Mar 24, 2005)

yep - we were told mineral licks are fine, they do not need to be spread out under the recreational feeding part of the season and that they do need to be within 100 yards of a residence. We are having a DNR official come on in a few weeks and talk about some of these regs as we get ready for season. That is what a CO and their supervisor told us when we called and asked about that very issue.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Never said I didn't like the shows. I think since Jimmy took over it is much better. I just said I didn't care for the bow review show. But thats was just me and I'm sure Jimmy can handle that. I still have the DVR set....

as Tjays said you cannot keep everybody happy

Besides rumor has it I may be with Jimmy's crew for my elk hunt in December!

Skinner


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply i didnt think it worked that way but never talked to a co. Oh and while i got ya wheres the trout fishing man your killing me not seeing any it closes in a month one episode would be nice.


----------



## jimmyg (Mar 24, 2005)

We did a pretty good trout opener story in the spring... not sure if you saw that one. We did have another trip that was a bust. However, the show I am finishing today for next week has some of the best river fly fishing for salmon you have ever seen! Taped on the Betsie - its pretty sweet, all in the mouth and all big fish jumping in a 10 foot river...


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Jimmy after last weeks show with the knife guy from Yale and the bow review, I was wondering if you've heard of the Strother Bow company out of Sandusky?? They make some sweet bows and are turning into a big name in the archery industry. I would like to see the MUCC guys compare a strother next to a bowtech or mathews and see what they think.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes i did and feel that was one of the better shows. I would also like to thank you for the bit you said at the the end about how we all need to stick together flies worms or whatever. As sportsman being united is the one thing we need to focus on, being seperated will do no good.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

troutguy26 said:


> Any comment on those salt blocks there jimmy?


 

I would like to see that written *clearly* in the regs. I was told that anything you put out for deer is considered baiting. I use solar salt it works real well and the sticky fingers cant pick all them piece up and walk away.


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

love anything you put on the air and so dose my 3 year old keep them coming jimmy


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

I for one enjoy Michigan Out of Doors...Does every program interest me? No.

But trying to please everybody all the time is like trying to 'please two women'...ain't never going to happen.

You will always have your Monday morning quarterbacks.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

But isnt two so much more fun than one? Just sayin lol


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Keep up the good work Jimmy! I enjoy watching an outdoor show about the outdoors, not a show about some new "must have" product that the producers are trying to sell.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I've missed the last couple episodes due to being out of town for work so I'll have to catch up this weekend online. http://michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm I did talk to Jordan and I am really looking forward to the Betsie story. Sounds like it was a riot!! I am really missing my salmon fishing this year!!  

Keep up the great work Jimmy and the MOODTV Crew!!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well after everything ive read from rule books to the big article woods and waters did on baiting you guys are doing it illegally. This is where the laws need to be clear. On one hand you have mood saying go ahead and bait. Then you pick up woods and waters and they tell you none til oct. No early baiting. For alot of people watching or reading this could end up getting them into a pickle maybe cant wait to see that co on an upcoming show.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

troutguy26 said:


> Well after everything ive read from rule books to the big article woods and waters did on baiting you guys are doing it illegally. This is where the laws need to be clear. On one hand you have mood saying go ahead and bait. Then you pick up woods and waters and they tell you none til oct. No early baiting. For alot of people watching or reading this could end up getting them into a pickle maybe cant wait to see that co on an upcoming show.


BAITING AND FEEDING are two totally seperate things and I can't understand why you keep saying you can't find the rules on the website. I went there, and in 3 clicks found the info I needed to determine what they did is perfectly fine. Here is the key statement that you need to make your decision. * BAITING may occur only from Oct. 1 to Jan. 1.*

Heres the definition of BAIT as per the DNR.


"Bait" means a substance composed of grains, minerals, salt, fruits, vegetables, hay or other food materials, which may lure, entice or attract deer as an aid in HUNTING. 


Heres their defintion of FEED.

"Feed" means a substance composed of grain, mineral, salt, fruit, vegetable, hay or other food material, that may attract deer or elk *for any reason other than hunting. *

*and heres the link to the dnr website that should finally answer all of your persistently annoying questions about the subject.*

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141_37705-250077--,00.html


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh ok smart *** so your gonna tell me hes putting in all that time and effort and money to view them and he doesnt plan on killing one of those deer this year? You guys are using loop holes until oct. Then his stand will be hanging right on top of those licks cause he went from viewing to hunting. But try to bend them all you want it just makes more rules when people try to avoid the ones already in place


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Here in Ohio.......I watched the salmon one and its a GREAT SHOW,,,,,,,,,,,,WAIT TILL Thursday all....


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

dlbaldwin01 said:


> BAITING AND FEEDING are two totally seperate things and I can't understand why you keep saying you can't find the rules on the website. I went there, and in 3 clicks found the info I needed to determine what they did is perfectly fine. Here is the key statement that you need to make your decision. * BAITING may occur only from Oct. 1 to Jan. 1.*
> 
> Heres the definition of BAIT as per the DNR.
> 
> ...


I wonder if they ran outta ink when they were printing the guidelines for "Feeding" part of the regulations? How hard would it have been to include a couple of actual "date's" in that paragraph? Or just say,, "Feeding Is Allowed Year Round"...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

troutguy26 said:


> Well after everything ive read from rule books to the big article woods and waters did on baiting you guys are doing it illegally. .


Read the Woods-n-Water article again. Clearly states that feeding is legal round with the noted restrictions. The law as printed on the DNR site is also clear. Like WHB said, one has to wonder why the words "feeding is allowed year round" weren't added to the Hunting Guide.

L & O


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

troutguy26 said:


> Oh ok smart *** so your gonna tell me hes putting in all that time and effort and money to view them and he doesnt plan on killing one of those deer this year? You guys are using loop holes until oct. Then his stand will be hanging right on top of those licks cause he went from viewing to hunting. But try to bend them all you want it just makes more rules when people try to avoid the ones already in place


I know several people that do not hunt and used to feed deer, birds and other critters. Now that recreational feeding is legal, they put more out for the deer. They enjoy watching the deer and turkeys from their back deck.


----------



## BigCreekRCR (May 20, 2011)

IceEyes said:


> Could always re-run some of the Practical Sportsman shows. Now that's Entertainment


No show will ever be as good in my mind, as practical sportsman or michigan outdoors with Fred Trost. Miss the heck out of the no-nonsense practical shows. All you get nowadays is advertisement.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

BigCreekRCR said:


> No show will ever be as good in my mind, as practical sportsman or michigan outdoors with Fred Trost. Miss the heck out of the no-nonsense practical shows. All you get nowadays is advertisement.


...and 30 years from now it will be "no show was ever as good as Jimmy's MOOD!" Looking back at the old shows - sure they are classics, but come on! The shows Jimmy does are definitely no-nonsense, both sides of the coin, real outdoorman topics. You can't please everyone with every show - even Fred had problems with that (how well we all know!) Well done Jimmy, keep up the great work!


----------

